# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Formula 1

## Akasey

Что для вас Формула? Пишем про любимых пилотов, команды. Вылаживаем фото, предоставляем интересные факты.

----------


## Akasey

*Жалоба Феррари отклонена.*

Французский суд отклонил жалобу «Феррари», требовавшей признать незаконным решение Международной автомобильной федерации (ФИА) о введении с 2010 года ограничения бюджетов команд.
Суд согласился с тем, что жалоба «Феррари» правомочна, но поддержал ФИА в том, что подобные вопросы должны были подниматься на Всемирном совете по автоспорту.
«Никто из участников соревнований не должен ставить свои личные интересы выше интересов самого спорта, - заявил президент ФИА Макс Мосли, присутствовавший на слушаниях. - Команды, ФИА и партнеры федерации работают над тем, чтобы «Формула-1» благоденствовала в 2010 году и после».
В ответ на вердикт суда «Феррари» снова подтвердила свое намерение выйти из «Больших призов» в 2010 году, если будет установлен бюджетный «потолок». Будет ли команда продолжать судебные тяжбы с ФИА новым иском, в «Феррари» пока затруднились сказать.
Свое недовольство новыми правилами высказала команда «Феррари», а после этого к ней присоединились еще несколько «конюшен».
ФИА установила срок 29 мая, до которого команды должны подать заявки на участие в чемпионате-2010 и указать, будут ли они соблюдать бюджетный лимит.

----------


## Mitrej

Люблю смотреть гонки *Formula1*. Болею за команду *Ferrari*.

----------


## Stych

Смотрел Гран при Монако на выходных. Баттон зарулил всех)) Интересная трасса. Помню один раз приехало 7 машин - а награждается 8) Вот был прикол)

----------


## MOHAPX

Болею за Мерседес Макларен, а конкретней за Гамильтона. Как же радостно было когда он вырвал победу у Масы в последние 5 секунд, и как я злорадствовал и подленько хихикал с недоумевших лиц боссов ферари.
Естественно в этом сезоне желаю побед Макларенам и будем надеяццо что в кризис формулу не закроют.

----------


## Mitrej

Блин, что твориться в этом сезоне. Ferrari и McLaren никак не могут ничего противопоставить Brawn GP, Red Bul и Toyota. Что у них настолько машины хуже или там бездари работают. Даже уже не интересно смотреть становиться.

----------


## Stych

*Формула-1. Это конец*

Судя по всему, «Формула-1» все-таки разваливается. Сразу восемь команд из десяти ныне существующих заявили об отказе в участии в чемпионате мира 2010 года. Речь идет о Ferrari, McLaren, Renault, Toyota, BMW Sauber, Brawn GP, Red Bull Racing и Toro Rosso. Эти «конюшни» намерены организовать свой собственный чемпионат.

Главной причиной отказа от нынешнего чемпионата мира являются планы Международной автомобильной федерации (FIA) ограничить бюджет команд 40 миллионов фунтов стерлингов (даже несмотря на то, что на 2010 год FIA согласилась на сумму 100 миллионов фунтов). По мнению руководителей восьми «конюшен», этот шаг станет главным препятствием для развития автоспорта и превратит «Формулу-1» в совершенно не интересный чемпионат, где все будут ездить на стандартных машинах. А это уже нарушает фундаментальный принцип автоспорта.

В результате на данный момент пока только две старые команды согласны участвовать в чемпионате мира 2010 года: Williams и Force India. К ним могут присоединиться еще три новые «конюшни»: USF1, Campos и Manor. Однако если это и произойдет, то Формула-1 состоящая из пяти сомнительных команд будет представлять собой весьма жалкое зрелище.

----------


## Serik

> Блин, что твориться в этом сезоне. Ferrari и McLaren никак не могут ничего противопоставить Brawn GP, Red Bul и Toyota. Что у них настолько машины хуже или там бездари работают. Даже уже не интересно смотреть становиться.




Думай что говоришь! Как можно обозвать бездарной команду, которая на протяжении многих лет занимала места на подиуме, активно развивалась и славилась слаженной и продуманной работой механиков и инженеров, отличной и надежной техникой, всесторонне обдуманными решениями в плане стратегии. А еще говоришь, что за Ferrari болеешь. Стоит команде пару раз ошибиться, не войти в топ 8 по итогам GP - и все! Многие сразу отворачиваются и восхваляют соперников.
На самом деле талант, как говорится, не пропьешь!:i39: Ferrari обладают огромным потенциалом. Стоит лишь немного проанализировать ситуацию прошлого сезона и станет ясно: команды-лидеры 2008 года бились до конца и времени на разработку и доведения до совершенства болида по новому регламенту практически не осталось, в то время как аутсайдеры занялись проектированием уже в середине 2008 года. Отсюда и результаты! Но даже находясь в одинаковых условиях с Maclaren Mersedes, BMW Sauber и т.д., Ferrari показывает завидное превосходство - очередное доказательство мощи этой потрясающей команды!

----------


## Serik

> Болею за Мерседес Макларен, а конкретней за Гамильтона. Как же радостно было когда он вырвал победу у Масы в последние 5 секунд, и как я злорадствовал и подленько хихикал с недоумевших лиц боссов ферари.
> Естественно в этом сезоне желаю побед Макларенам и будем надеяццо что в кризис формулу не закроют.


Hamilton, при всем уважении к нему, - самонапыщенный выскочка! Объясню позицию: 60 % успеха гонщика зависит от болида. Если авто конкурентоспособное - пилот, весьма вероятно, займет место на пьедестале. Hamiltonу в начале сезона 2008г "выдали" отличный болид и он показал результаты. Теперь же Maclaren в полной ж...е, как в прочем и Ferrari, там же и Hamilton, в отличие от Massa и Raikkonen. Парни умудряются даже на плохоньком (надолго ли?) болиде ездить и не краснеть.
А что касается чемпионского титула Hamiltonа  - повезло просто, что Trulli (кажется именно он) уступил позицию в последнем повороте. Но фортуна коварная штука, будет и на нашей стороне праздник!

----------


## Banderlogen

> Hamilton, при всем уважении к нему, - самонапыщенный выскочка! Объясню позицию: 60 % успеха гонщика зависит от болида. Если авто конкурентоспособное - пилот, весьма вероятно, займет место на пьедестале. Hamiltonу в начале сезона 2008г "выдали" отличный болид и он показал результаты.


Он показал результаты 




> Теперь же Maclaren в полной ж...е, как в прочем и Ferrari, там же и Hamilton, в отличие от Massa и Raikkonen. Парни умудряются даже на плохоньком (надолго ли?) болиде ездить и не краснеть.


Ну да. Так. Причем болид у красных постабильней будет сейчас. Вто и результат дают, в отличие от того же Хэмилтона и Ковалайнена.




> А что касается чемпионского титула Hamiltonа  - повезло просто, что Trulli (кажется именно он) уступил позицию в последнем повороте. Но фортуна коварная штука, будет и на нашей стороне праздник!


Это был не Трулли, если не ошибаюсь. Можно примеры привести с "повезло красным", поэтому титул брали.

Угу. Хэмилтон - выскочка. Выскочил так в ф1 и в первом же сезоне на равных с двукратным чемпионом боролся на _аналогичном_ болиде 

Я же в твоем "поясню позицию" не нашел никакой аргументации употребленного слова "самонапыщенный". Укажи мне, бездарю такому.

----------


## Stych

*Гран-При Великобритании: хет-трик Феттеля*

*Перед Гран-При Великобритании* лидер чемпионата, Дженсон Баттон, делился с журналистами своими планами. Очень уж хотелось британцу выиграть «домашнюю» гонку перед родными трибунами. Тем более, что база команды Brawn GP находится фактически по соседству с легендарным автодромом Сильверстоун – в Брэкли. Однако в дни Гран-При всё внимание прессы было приковано к другому подданному королевы – Максу Мосли.
*Президент FIA* затеял нешуточную борьбу с Ассоциацией команд Формулы-1 (FOTA). Мосли, конечно, пошёл было на компромисс – предложил на 2010-й год бюджет в 100 миллионов евро, сохранение термочехлов для шин, подвижных элементов передних антикрыльев и двигателей в спецификации сезона-2009. Но при условии, что в 2011-м команды урежут свои затраты до 45 миллионов. Мосли также подтвердил, что готов отказаться от идеи организации двух классов внутри Формулы-1 в следующем году.
*Тем не менее,* Макс Мосли в среду подчеркнул, что осталось всего 2 суток на подачу заявки на сезон-2010. Гром грянул в пятницу – FOTA объявила о том, что 8 команд создадут альтернативную серию. FIA отреагировала незамедлительно – подала в суд на FOTA и перенесла срок подачи заявок до окончания судебных процедур. Мосли подлил масла в огонь, заявив, что его уход с поста президента FIA, чего так добивается FOTA, ничего бы не изменил. Поэтому он в октябре собирается вновь выставлять свою кандидатуру на голосование.
*Так или иначе,* но стороны не смогли договориться. Члены FOTA в один голос заявляют, что идея альтернативного чемпионата – вовсе не блеф и не попытка надавить на FIA. Федерация же обвиняет FOTA в срыве переговоров и нежелании идти на компромиссы. Спорный вопрос будет решаться в среду на заседании Всемирного совета по автоспорту, а в четверг вновь состоится встреча команд, входящих в FOTA. Не исключено, что именно эта неделя станет решающей в противостоянии двух структур.
*На фоне политических войн* многие подзабыли о спортивной составляющей. А зря – Red Bull привёз на Гран-При Великобритании серьёзно обновлённую RB5. Новое переднее антикрыло, двойной диффузор, изменённая задняя подвеска и капот двигателя повысили эффективность машины. В результате – первые две строчки в протоколах пятничных свободных заездов.
*А вот в Brawn GP* жаловались, что прохладная погода не лучшим образом подходит для их машин – покрышки не прогреваются до рабочей температуры. Лидер чемпионата сетовал на плохой баланс и невозможность найти правильные настройки. В субботу в очередной раз выстрелил Нико Росберг – он выиграл тренировку, а его партнёр, Казуки Накаджима, оказался вторым. Так что в Williams царило приподнятое настроение.
*Накаджима* в итоге выиграл даже первый сегмент квалификации, который, помимо этого, запомнился серьёзной аварией Адриана Сутила. Немец на полной скорости (около 300 км/ч) «потерял» свою Force India в повороте Abbey и врезался в отбойник. Сессию остановили за 24 секунды до окончания. К счастью, Адриан не пострадал, хотя машина оказалась разрушена весьма серьёзно, и команда попросила FIA разрешить им использовать новое шасси, чтобы выйти на старт гонки.
*Просьбу команды* удовлетворили, и в воскресенье Сутил стартовал с пит-лейн. Ещё одним сюрпризом квалификации стал Фелипе Масса. Бразилец в итоге оказался за бортом первой десятки. А «поул» завоевал С***стьян Феттель – для него он стал четвёртым в карьере. На второе место вырвался Рубенс Баррикелло, а вот партнёру Феттеля, Марку Уэбберу, на финальной попытке помешал Кими Райкконен, и австралиец остался лишь третьим. Что касается Накаджимы, то его пятое место стало лучшим результатом за все выступления в Формуле-1. Баттон же оказался только шестым.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Старт никаких* изменений в первую тройку не внёс, а вот обе Ferrari, благодаря системе KERS, алыми стрелами прошили пелетон. Райкконен вырвался разом на пятое место, а Масса смог опередить даже Баттона! Правда, Дженсон на втором круге вернул себе позицию, но пилотам Скудерии старт определённо удался. 
*А дальше* всё пошло по привычному сценарию – лидер уверенно отрывался, а преследователи застряли за Рубенсом Баррикелло. Только лидировал на этот раз не Баттон, а Феттель. Первый пит-стоп гонки совершил Казуки Накаджима, подтвердив предположения о квалификации на лёгкой машине. В результате неудачная тактика испортила японцу всю гонку – в начале он шёл на великолепном четвёртом месте, а на финише не попал и в первую десятку.
*Преимущество Феттеля* было настолько подавляющим, что даже на самой тяжёлой машине в финальном сегменте он выиграл поул, а в гонке поехал на дозаправку, пересидев на трассе всех лидеров. Вернулся из боксов он лидером. Марк Уэббер за счёт грамотной стратегии обошёл Рубенса Баррикелло, а наиболее прозорливым оказался гоночный инженер Фелипе Массы – бразилец после первой волны оказался на 5-й позиции!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*А после того,* как Феттель показал ещё и быстрейший круг гонки, тут же поползли разговоры о «Большом шлеме» - это достижение пилот получает за победу, поул-позицию, лучший круг и лидирование от старта до финиша. И С***стьян стал бы первым немцем после Михаэля Шумахера, завоевавшим «Большой шлем». Но Марк Уэббер во время второго «окна» дозаправок буквально на пару кругов вышел вперёд.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*В итоге* – только лишь хет-трик, что, впрочем, тоже Феттеля обрадовало. Ведь главное – это победа. Марк Уэббер дополнил успех Red Bull дублем – австрийская команда больно укусила Brawn GP перед домашней публикой. Едва ли третье место Рубенса Баррикелло утешило Росса Брауна, но хотя бы спасло от чрезмерной потери очков.
*А вот* за четвёртое место ближе к финишу началась борьба. Масса и Росберг (Фелипе опередил его после второго пит-стопа) выехали на трассу на жёстких покрышках, а идущий шестым Баттон – на мягких. В результате Дженсон отыгрывал от пары Ferrari-Williams порой по полторы секунды на круге! Но реального «рубилова» не произошло – бразильцу и немцу удалось поднять темп и своих позиций они не уступили.
*Любопытно,* что самые интересные сражения были в хвосте пелетона. Чего только стоила дуэль Фернандо Алонсо и Льюиса Хэмилтона. Два чемпиона мира менялись позициями, ошибались, теряли места, снова отыгрывались и атаковали друг друга буквально в каждом повороте. А вот для Хейкки Ковалайнена всё закончилось быстро – слишком уж рьяно финн пытался обороняться от С***стьяна Бурдэ и в итоге дело привело к столкновению и обоюдному сходу.
*Победа Феттеля* сократила его отставание от Баттона до 25 очков. Вроде бы немало, но до конца сезона остаётся ещё девять Гран-При. Следующий этап пройдёт на немецком Нюрбургринге и наверняка Феттелю захочется покрасоваться перед местными болельщиками. Вот только не случилось бы, как у Баттона, иначе об интриге в чемпионате можно будет забыть. А трёхнедельную паузу разнообразят новые сводки с боевых действий между FIA и FOTA.

----------


## Mitrej

> Думай что говоришь! Как можно обозвать бездарной команду... А еще говоришь, что за Ferrari болеешь. Стоит команде пару раз ошибиться, не войти в топ 8 по итогам GP - и все!


Я за Ferrari всё время болею. Только очень обидно, что в этом сезоне они так плохо выглядят.
*Ferrari* :MexicanWave:

----------


## Serik

> Я за Ferrari всё время болею. Только очень обидно, что в этом сезоне они так плохо выглядят.
> *Ferrari* :MexicanWave:


Звиняй, накипело! Просто я тоже очень давно болею за Ferrari, Kimi, Massa, Shumi и т.д. Так же сильно огорчен их провальным (по другому не назвать) стартом в сезоне. Надеюсь скоро войдут в колею. Будем болеть...:thumbup:

_ добавлено через 4 часа 39 минут_ 
Господа1 Может среди присутствующих есть любители автосимуляторов, в частности rFactor?

----------


## Akasey

а я ни за кого не болею, просто очень приятно, когда выигрывают не гранды, а середнячки.

----------


## Serik

> Ты таки объясни, почему Хэмилтон самонапыщеный.


Да на лице у него написано - "Я весь такой супер пилот, а вы - лохи!"  Ты присмотрись повнимательнее. :don-t_mention:

----------


## Banderlogen

> Да на лице у него написано - "Я весь такой из сe6я а вы - лохи!"  Ты присмотрись повнимательнее. :don-t_mention:


Ну не знаю. Я в мимике ээ.. афроамериканцев не разбираюсь. Не факт даже, что вообще отличу его если увижу, например, от Тео Уолкотта.

----------


## Serik

Ну ладно, ладно! Возможно Hamilton не самонапыщенный, но гонорок в нем все равно чувствуется!

----------


## Banderlogen

> Ну ладно, ладно! Возможно Hamilton не самонапыщенный, но гонорок в нем все равно чувствуется!


Открой глаза, они все там самодовольные болваны. Кроме может.. эээ.. ну не знаю. Там может какой Ковалайнен или Райконнен не такой, но может просто не заметно, финны все-таки, не такие эмоциональные чтоли.

----------


## Serik

Райконнен вообще частенько поражает тем, что "просыпается" в середине-конце гонки и начинает штамповать круги, а до этого может плестись в хвосте пелетона.

_ добавлено через 2 минуты_ 
Так может есть все же любители автосимуляторов, в частности rFactorа?

----------


## Stych

*Шумахер возвращается в Формулу-1*

Это похоже на шутку, в которую сложно поверить. Но, тем не менее, это так. Именно Михаэль Шумахер в Валенсии заменит в кокпите боевой Ferrari F60 травмированного Фелипе Массу, который до сих пор находится в госпитале после невероятного происшествия на Гран-При Венгрии.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Семикратный чемпион мира принял это решение на встрече с Лукой ди Монтедземоло, президентом FIAT и Ferrari, и Стефано Доменикали, главой гоночной команды Ferrari. Так что в серьёзности намерений немца сомневаться не приходится. Правда, сначала Шумахеру придётся пройти медицинское обследование – новое увлечение Михаэля, мотогонки, оказалось достаточно травмоопасным спортом, и медики хотят удостовериться, что он в порядке после недавних падений.

Помимо этого, 40-летний обладатель незыблемых рекордов Формулы-1 будет интенсивно тренироваться по специально разработанной программе, чтобы как можно быстрее вернуться в необходимую физическую форму перед Гран-При Европы. Причём поговаривают, что в случае успешно проведённой гонки в Валенсии, Шумахер может проехать за Ferrari все оставшиеся этапы сезона. Если, конечно, Фелипе Масса так быстро не реабилитируется.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Почему Шумахер? Во-первых, Ferrari сейчас потребуется опытный гонщик, способный быстро «вкатиться» в новую для себя машину. Пусть Шумахер никогда не тестировал F60, а последний раз управлял болидом Ferrari ещё год назад, но опыта ему не занимать. Во-вторых, слухи о возвращении Шумахера вызвали невероятный резонанс среди прессы и болельщиков. Если Михаэль действительно сядет за руль, то в Валенсии трибуны будут заполнены до отказа.

Впрочем, намерения – это одно, а реальное участие ещё предстоит подтвердить обеим сторонам. Да и менеджер Михаэля, Вилли Вэбер, не слишком-то рад возвращению своего подопечного – прессинг будет огромным, ведь от чемпиона будут ждать только победы, что при нынешней форме Ferrari – непростая задача. Так что болельщикам Шумахера придётся скрестить пальцы и ждать официального заявления.

----------


## Stych

Михаэль Шумахер спас Формулу-1
Недавний Гран-При Турции неприятно огорчил организаторов гонки полупустыми трибунами и низкой активностью туристов, которые раньше проявляли к Формуле-1 гораздо больший интерес. Но теперь такого не повторится. Как минимум до конца года все оставшиеся гонки сезона пройдут при заполненных трибунах. И причина этому – возвращение семикратного чемпиона мира Михаэля Шумахера. Уже сейчас билеты на ближайший Гран-При Европы, который состоится 23 августа, разлетаются как горячие пирожки. Ажиотажный спрос вызван тем, что многие болельщики хотят воочию увидеть возвращение Красного Барона. Но еще больший интерес вызывает последняя гонка сезона – Гран-При Абу-Даби, которая состоится 1 ноября. Не исключено, что именно на трассе Яс Марина решится судьба чемпионского титула и, кроме того, это будет последняя гонка Михаэля Шумахера. Ведь, как не раз заявлял Михаэль, после того как Фелипе Масса восстановится после полученных на Гран-При Венгрии травм, он покинет мир «Больших призов». На этот раз навсегда.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Впрочем, коммерческий директор Формулы-1 Берни Экклстоун считает, что Шумахер мог бы выступать и дальше. В следующем году немцу исполнится 41 год, но в долгой истории королевских гонок были случаи, когда на старт выходили и более возрастные гонщики. Например, Луи Широн участвовал в гонках в возрасте 58 лет. Правда, монегаск особых успехов не добился, но он не обладал и сотой долей таланта Михаэля. Поэтому, несмотря на всю категоричность Шумахера, твердо решившего повесить шлем на гвоздь после окончания сезона, дальнейшую его судьбу предсказывать рано. Возвращение Михаэля может оказаться триумфальным, Фелипе Масса может полностью не восстановиться после аварии, Кими Райкконен наверняка покинет Ferrari в конце года, да к тому же не стоит забывать про умение итальянцев делать такие предложения, от которых невозможно отказаться. Плюс ко всему этому Берни Экклстоун приложит все усилия, чтобы не отпустить Шумахера. Ведь для него Михаэль – это курица, несущая золотые яйца. И нынешний ажиотажный спрос на билеты наглядно это подтверждает. А если Красный Барон еще и начнет выигрывать гонки и сумеет обострить интригу в чемпионате, то Экклстоуну впору самому начать платить ему зарплату, помимо Ferrari.

Но как бы то ни было, еще не успев сесть за руль Ferrari F60, Шумахер сумел вернуть интерес к Формуле-1. А ведь буквально полтора месяца назад, после всех скандалов, судебных исков и войны между FIA и FOTA, интерес к Королеве автоспорта находился почти на критическом уровне.

----------


## Akasey

Думаю не настолько талантлив Шумахер, насколько хороши были боллиды Феррари, теперь когда их уравняли и посмотрим...

----------


## Mitrej

*Шумахер передумал возвращаться*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Михаэлю Шумахеру пришлось отказаться от планов возвращения в Формулу 1 из-за последствий травмы, полученной в мотоциклетной аварии зимой этого года.

На своем сайте семикратный чемпион мира опубликовал заявление, в котором признал, что физическое состояние не позволяет ему заменить Фелипе Массу, и вчера вечером он проинформировал об этом команду.

«Вчера вечером я вынужден был проинформировать президента Ferrari Луку ди Монтедземоло и главу команды Стефано Доменикали о том, что, к сожалению, я не смогу заменить Фелипе, – говорится в заявлении Михаэля. – Я действительно пытался сделать все, чтобы временное возвращение стало возможным, однако с грустью признаю, что это не получилось.

К сожалению, нам не удалось справиться с болями в области шеи, которые появились после частного теста в Муджелло, несмотря на то, что мы попробовали все медицинские и терапевтические средства.

Последствия травм, связанных с февральской мотоциклетной аварией, трещины в области головы и шеи, к сожалению, оказались слишком серьезными.

Поэтому моя шея пока не может выдерживать экстремальных нагрузок. Таков однозначный результат обследований, которые мы провели в последние две недели, и заключительного обследования, проведенного вчера днем…

Я очень расстроен и приношу свои извинения всей команде Ferrari и всем болельщикам, которые переживали за меня. Могу лишь повторить, что я попробовал все, что было в моих силах. Теперь мне остается лишь поддерживать команду в ходе оставшихся гонок».

Сегодня должны были начаться двухдневные тесты в Муджелло, где Шумахеру предстояло вновь сесть за руль Ferrari F2007, но теперь, очевидно, в этом нет особого смысла.

----------


## Banderlogen

*10 фактов о Романе Грожане* 

В этот уик-энд Роману Грожану предстоит расстаться с GP2 и подняться на следующую ступень – перейти в Формулу 1. Он заменит Нельсона Пике в команде Renault. 

В Renault давно сделали ставку на Грожана, несмотря на неровные выступления в серии GP2. И все же в команде верят, что у него есть все данные для того, чтобы добиться успеха. Таким образом, Роман станет третьим новичком, который дебютирует в 2009-м году. 

Вот подборка из десяти основных фактов о швейцарце, составленная журналистами Autosport.

– Роман Грожан родился в Женеве 17-го апреля 1986-го года. Его отец – француз, а мать – швейцарская подданная. 

– В гонках Грожан выступает под французской лицензией. 

– Его карьера в спорте началась в 14 лет, когда он начала заниматься картингом. Первый опыт гонок на одноместных машинах Роман получил в 2003-м в Формуле Renault 1600. Выиграв 10 из 10-ти этапов, он стал первым швейцарцем, победившим в этой серии. 

– В 2005-м году Грожан выиграл чемпионат французской Формулы Renault, в 2007-м – Евросерию F3, а в 2008-м – азиатскую серию GP2. 

– В 2006-м года Роман стал участником программы Renault по подготовке молодых гонщиков.  

– Благодаря успехам в молодежных категориях, в 2008-м Грожан получил приглашение стать тест-пилотом Renault F1, когда Нельсон Пике «пошел на повышение» и был переведен в основной состав команды.

– Первый полноценный тест за рулем машины Формулы 1 Грожан провел в Барселоне 12 июня 2008-го года, когда проехал 60 кругов за рулем Renault R28.

– Команда приняла решение ввести его в основной состав, несмотря на то, что в GP2 в этом году он выступает весьма неровно. Он выиграл две гонки, но в Монако попал в серьезную аварию, после чего в монококе его машины образовалась дыра диаметров в 30 см. 

– С приходом Грожана в Формулу 1 количество «выпускников» GP2, ныне выступающих в чемпионате мира, выросло до семи человек.

– Любимая песня Романа Грожана – Snow из репертуара Red Hot Chili Peppers; любимый телесериал – «Побег». А если бы у него появилась возможность стать супергероем, то он бы предпочел быть Суперменом. 

текст: Андрей Лось
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mitrej

*Ferrari: Физикелла заменит Бадоера*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Джанкарло Физикелла освобожден от контракта с Force India и сядет за руль второй машины Ferrari в оставшихся гонках сезона. Пресс-служба Ferrari сегодня выпустила официальный пресс-релиз...

"Маранелло. 3 сентября 2009 года. Scuderia Ferrari Marlboro объявляет о том, что с этого времени и до конца сезона Джанкарло Физикелла будет выступать за рулём машины Ferrari с номером 3.

Стефано Доменикали: «Мы остановили свой выбор на Джанкарло и считаем, что он сможет добиться успеха в финальных гонках сезона. На протяжении своей карьеры Физикелла доказал свою скорость и конкурентоспособность, мы гордимся тем, что итальянский гонщик сядет за руль в домашней гонке.

Мы благодарим Луку Бадоера за командный дух, который он продемонстрировал в непростых обстоятельствах. Мы сожалеем о том, что ему не удалось реализовать свой потенциал в двух последних Гран При, но в сложившихся условиях это было бы непростой задачей для любого гонщика»."

----------


## Akasey

*В "Формуле-1" радикально изменят систему начисления очков*

Lenta.ru

В "Формуле-1" с 2010 года изменится система начисления очков, сообщает официальный сайт Международной автомобильной ассоциации (FIA). Такое решение было принято Комиссией "Формулы-1" в четверг, а в пятницу, 11 декабря, новую систему утвердил Всемирный совет по автоспорту FIA. 

Очки в личный зачет и Кубок конструкторов теперь будут присуждаться первым десяти финишировавшим гонщикам. Главной причиной изменения называется увеличение количества команд в 2010 году с 10-и до 13-и. Вместо 20 машин в 2009 году, на старт каждой гонки следующего сезона будут выходить 26 машин, и восьми "зачетных" мест на финише для них было явно недостаточно. 

Изменение количества мест, приносящих баллы, привело к пересмотру всей системы начисления очков, просуществовавшей в "Формуле-1" 60 лет почти без изменений. Самые значительные поправки в нее были внесены в 2003 году, когда количество зачетных мест было увеличено с шести до восьми, а разница между первым и вторым местом существенно сократилась. 

Согласно предложению Комиссии "Формулы-1", система получения баллов будет выглядеть так: 

1 место - 25 очков 
2 место - 20 очков 
3 место - 15 очков 
4 место - 10 очков 
5 место - 8 очков 
6 место - 6 очков 
7 место - 5 очков 
8 место - 3 очка 
9 место - 2 очка 
10 место - 1 очко 

Всемирный совет по автоспорту FIA подтвердил, что с 2010 года будет введен новый принцип начисления очков, однако не конкретизировал, идет ли речь об этой системе, или какой-то другой. Возможно, в предлагаемый вариант еще будут внесены изменения.

----------


## Banderlogen

Синдикатор новостей с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
--> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] <--

----------

